# Survey On Which Dro You Installed On Your Pm-1340gt Lathe.



## sanddan (Nov 27, 2015)

Well, I ordered a PM-1340GT lathe today and am still trying to decide on which way I am going to go on a DRO. I talked to Matt and he suggested the Easson ES-8A that he can sell as a kit or installed. I also am looking at the DRO PROS EL400 DRO which uses magnetic scales and is lathe specific. It's a little more money but I like the magnetic scales and the display screen on the EL400.

So a question for the owners of the PM-1340GT, what DRO did you go with and why did you choose that model? Any other brands out there to consider? I want to firm up this decision over the weekend so I can finalize my order on Monday.

Lathe specifics are, 3 phase motor with Hitachi VFD and preferred package. I will use the QCTP from my current lathe (Phase II) for the time being.


----------



## wrmiller (Nov 27, 2015)

I put the Dro Pros 3M glass on my mills, but went the the EL400 on my 1340GT primarily because I figure the scales on the lathe would be subject to potentially more contamination than the glass scales on my mills. Second reason was the trim-to-length feature of the magnetic scales. 

I looked real hard at the EL700 3-axis lathe kit, but couldn't figure out how I'd mount the 3rd scale to the compound. 

And congrats on the new lathe. Everyone here seems to like theirs. I know I do mine.


----------



## coolidge (Nov 27, 2015)

Congrats on the new lathe. I have the EL400 on my lathe though I don't own a 1340GT its a Grizzly G4003G.


----------



## joshua43214 (Nov 27, 2015)

Closer to double the cost, rather than a little more money..

I am with you on magnetic scales though. I have been trying to source magnetic scales for weeks. Even direct from China the read heads a really expensive. I bet in a year or two, they are dirt cheap. You can get an entire 2axis glass scale system direct from China for under $200.00, the Easons are closer to $400.00 DroPros wants $499.00)

The glass scales should hold up just fine provided you get the covers on properly. There are some really nasty old machines in some really dirty old shops with glass scales that are decades old. For me the issue is whether you are will to give up about an inch of tail stock travel. The PM1340gt has a well designed tail stock that over hangs the cross slide a great deal. I doubt you would ever miss the travel.

I still have my DRO from my old PM25mv mill. It can be changed to lathe function in the set up menu, not sure what that really does though. I only need linear measurement and maybe tool offset, it's not like I will drilling hole patterns or anything that makes DRO's so valuable on the mill. I am not even convinced it is worth the trouble of putting one on my PM1340GT. I just got done cleaning it up, the controls are so fine that I was able to zero a 1/10ths indicator on the chuck face using the carriage wheel. Matt just sent me an email asking if I still had the DRO, the guy that has my old mill is interested in buying it.

I expect I will just buy this
http://www.aliexpress.com/store/pro...eces-0-1000mm-Linear/1021179_32410015009.html
And sell the 3axis set up I have.


----------



## jaxn (Nov 27, 2015)

For what its worth I just finished putting the DRO Pros EL400 on my brand new PM1340gt.  It took a couple of days of horsing around but I finally got it done and I'm happy with the product.  Now Im attempting to install a VFD and have no idea what I'm doing but Ill get there.


----------



## zmotorsports (Nov 27, 2015)

I don't have a DRO on my PM1340GT lathe (yet) Dan, but I just wanted to jump in and say congratulations.

Mike.


----------



## sanddan (Nov 27, 2015)

Well, it looks like several votes for the EL400. I have a 3-axis on my mil so I am used to using them and like the ease of hitting the number. On my current lathe I've been using the dials and wishing I had a DRO on that also. I was in the middle of mounting a tailstock scale when I got to reading and thinking and ended up buying the PM-1340GT. Now seems like a good time to get all of the features I've been wishing for (within reason). Matt quoted $595 for the Easson 8A which included 1 micron scale for the cross slide. The EL400 would be about $1100 so a fair increase over the 8A.  Need-Want......Need-Want.......LOL


----------



## sanddan (Nov 27, 2015)

Thanks Mike, you had a bit of influence in my decision.

Along with all of the other satisfied owners.


----------



## joshua43214 (Nov 27, 2015)

sanddan said:


> ...
> I was in the middle of mounting a tailstock scale when I got to reading and thinking and ended up buying the PM-1340GT.
> ...



I actually laughed out loud when I read this.


----------



## mksj (Nov 27, 2015)

Have the QMT installed Easson set-up with glass scales on the PM1340GT, works well with no complaints.  I cannot see a problem with contamination of the glass scales the way they are installed, nor have I had an issue with the tail stock travel because of the scale. You do loose the cross slide lock unless you mount the X scale on standoffs if you do it yourself. I added a lock on the other side, and use it routinely. Just couldn't justify the additional expense for magnetic scales at this point, should be much cheaper. I use the ES-12 display because I prefer that type of display, but with the lathe the ES-8A works just as well. DRO pros sells both the Easson and EL400 so may be worth a call to discuss options.


----------



## marcusp323 (Nov 27, 2015)

Have the ES-8A on mine too, Had QMT install it (last minute) & have had zero problems with it so far.  Works very well for what I need, probably overkill even. Had an old SB 9 inch I used for years with nothing & still sometimes forget I have a built-in quick measuring tool I don't have to put on my reading glasses to see!


----------



## J Bennett (Nov 28, 2015)

sanddan

Congratulations on the new lathe.
I have a new PM1340GT and opted for the DRO EL400. I just liked the magnetic scales. The EL 400 fits this machine without cutting the scales (8x40).
I have not used it yet as I have not finished my VFD programing.
Contact them direct and ask for a quote / there best price. They will give you a discount, or they did me. 

James


----------



## tmarks11 (Nov 29, 2015)

joshua43214 said:


> For me the issue is whether you are will to give up about an inch of tail stock travel. The PM1340gt has a well designed tail stock that over hangs the cross slide a great deal. I doubt you would ever miss the travel.



You could always mount the scale on the headstock side of the cross slide.  I have seen that done a few times. It has the advantage of not covering up the cross-slide lock (as well as not blocking the tailstock). Down side is of course you are mounting the scale directly in the path of the chips coming off the cutter.  A big downside...


----------



## wrmiller (Nov 29, 2015)

Wasn't willing to lose my follow rest. Less concerned about the cross slide lock or tail stock overhang. For those who never use a follow rest, your priorities would differ.


----------



## Cheeseking (Nov 29, 2015)

Congrats in the lathe purchase
I love my EL400 ! If you can swing the cost I'd say the mag scales are worth it and the read heads are nice and small.   Really helps with mounting in tight spots and doing a neat install.  
I will say though it has more functions than I will ever use.  Some folks may want them but I'd prefer a 'simple' version without all the fancy functions.   Just x and  z position display and a zeroing button for each.  At least all the extra features don't get in the way when using it.    On the install I had issues as well trying to find a minimally intrusive mounting location.  Not obscuring compound lock screws was one of the challenges.  posted some pics of the install in the colchester bantam thread.


----------



## sanddan (Nov 30, 2015)

Well, thanks for all of the feedback. I decided to go with the ES-8A from PM but I'll install it myself. That option best fit my budget and I've installed a DRO on two different mills so I have some experience. Now it's time to move the old lathe to a new temporary resting place and get it ready for sale. I'll hang on to it until the new lathe is up and running. I have to order up some leveling pads, I was using mason pads but want to switch to a solid steel version as they seem to be a better solution for a lathe. What size fits the PM-1340GT? I searched the different threads but couldn't find an actual size.


----------



## mksj (Nov 30, 2015)

Nice choice on the DRO, will send some pictures on the factory install to give you a starting point. If I installed mine, I would have modified the X mount to allow access to the lock.

The bottom cabinet has 2 holes next to each other for leveling pads, one is threaded for 1/2"-13 stud, the other is larger.  So something along the lines of the BSW-2X depending on the height you want (2-4"). I have the BSW-2A with a 4" stud, the machine uses 4 feet. I also have additional bracing between the cabinets.
http://www.swmanufacturing.com/part_photo.asp?pid=BSW-2A&PROD_ID=101&TYP_ID=1
Non-skid version.
http://www.zoro.com/s-w-leveling-mo...gclid=COmP0uq2uMkCFZRffgodCvAJGA&gclsrc=aw.ds


----------



## sanddan (Nov 30, 2015)

Thanks Mark, just what I needed. Do you have any pictures of the added reinforcement? My current lathe has a similar looking base, on that one I didn't use the center sheet metal support (it came mangled up from shipping) but made a base weldment that tied the two towers together and also spread the leveling feet a bit for added stability. I doubt the support I built would work for the PM-1340GT as it is a slightly bigger lathe. I might look at adding a tool chest to the center area but I'll measure the lathe when it arrives and decide from there.


----------



## joshua43214 (Nov 30, 2015)

Hey all, I was just watching YouTube and found this video from Keith Rucker.
I thought it might be relevant to people considering a magnetic DRO.




Skip to 23:00
In short, a bit of steel got down near the read head and was screwing up the readings.
It looks like he is using the DroPros ES400 that has been one of the popular items in this thread.
I was always under the impression that magnetic scales were more or less immune to contamination, but it seems I was wrong.

either way, by all reports this is a very nice set-up and is very accurate. Just use a sanity check, and do not assume the read heads are immune to contamination.


----------



## mksj (Nov 30, 2015)

Cabinets are pretty narrow, I uses some 2x2 steel square tubing connected at each end and then bolted to each cabinet side. Since I have access behind my machine, I mounted shelves to store chucks and short metal stock.


----------



## zmotorsports (Nov 30, 2015)

sanddan said:


> I might look at adding a tool chest to the center area but I'll measure the lathe when it arrives and decide from there.



This is exactly what I am going to do this winter, add a toolbox/drawer section under the lathe and between the side cabinets.  There is a lot of wasted space there.  I have been keeping an eye out for a suitable drawer/toolbox but so far no luck finding anything used.  When I finally get around to having some time and if I haven't found anything used, I will just have to bite the bullet and purchase a box that fits and then build a framework that will also tie the cabinets together as well as house the drawers.

Mike.


----------



## cvuxton (May 1, 2016)

Mike, first thank you for review of PM-1340 lathe. I was very impressed with your tool storage and now the idea for a cabinet under. Second, your suggestion for using 3 phase. 

Chris


----------



## sanddan (May 1, 2016)

Chris, this is how the stand turned out. I used a Harbor Freight 44" top box for storage.


----------



## wrmiller (May 1, 2016)

Very nice!


----------



## Bamban (May 1, 2016)

Sandman,

Did you order the 1340GT without the stand?


----------



## cvuxton (May 2, 2016)

Thanks for


sanddan said:


> Chris, this is how the stand turned out. I used a Harbor Freight 44" top box for storage.
> View attachment 128140


Great use of space.  I know that people poo poo Harbor Freight but I have found their tool cabinets to be pretty good without going crazy.  I have one of their rolling 5 drawer tool carts next to my mill and 3 rolling stacks around the garage. 

Do you know if you can order that lathe without the stand?  I like the stand you made.  Never had any use for those two cabinets on the sides.

Chris

PS. Ordered a H-F coupon off eBay.  Took that 5 drawer from $200 down to $160.  Coupon cost $2.00.


----------



## sanddan (May 2, 2016)

I believe you can order the lathe without the stand. Just call Matt and ask.

I think the 44" cabinets are one of the best HF tools you can buy. I will buy very few items from HF but this one is a winner. I also have the bottom box which holds my mill tooling and measuring tools. I plan on making a table on casters that has the bottom box built into it. I typically have the table (current configuration without tool box) setup opposite the lathe and use it as a work surface. It's very handy when working on the lathe but I tend to move it around and it doesn't have wheels so it really needs a redesign.

The 20% coupons can't be used on the tool boxes, stated in the fine print. I have heard of people getting away with using them but every time I've tried they said no way. Maybe just that my local HF store sticks to the "letter of the law".


----------



## cvuxton (May 2, 2016)

I agree that these are a good buy.  Lowe's has good ones too but I'm a bit of a snob about tool chests (but not rich enough for Snap-on or Matco).  I generally pull the drawer all the way out and then push the drawer left and right looking at the slop.  For the money you can't beat H-F but I've also come across dented chests when the box wasn't hurt.  Buyer beware and open the box there.

This is the Rolling box I use with my mill:  http://www.harborfreight.com/30-in-5-drawer-glossy-red-tool-cart-61427.html  You're right about coupons and the tool chests but they have super coupons on some.  Here one on eBay for $0.99 for this chest that brings it down to $169.00 .

http://www.ebay.com/itm/169-99-HARB...077849?hash=item41a6309c59:g:QlkAAOSwAuNW4aOh

You have to look for the specific item.  They also have coupons for the black chests.

Chris


----------

